# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Αναγνώριση Ράτσας στα καναρίνια μου

## renarena

Kαλημερα,θα ηθελα να μου πειτε αν γνωριζετε,τι ρατσες ειναι τα πουλια στις φωτο και αν τα εχω βαλει σε σωστο ζευγαρωμα.Οι 2 πρωτες φωτο ειναι ιδιες η θυληκια ειναι η κιτρινη η σκουφατη και το αλλο διπλα εχω αμφιβολιες αν ειναι καναρινι,ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## HarrisC

Ρενα , δεν μπορω να σου πω με ασφαλεια αν ο αρσενικος ειναι καναρινι αν και μοιαζει.Για καναρινι δεν το πηρες?? Το σιγουρο ειναι παντως οτι πρεπει να βαλεις σιτα στο πατωμα των κλουβιων ,οπωσδηποτε .

----------


## renarena

Γιατι να βαλω σιτα?  Τα υπολοιπα καναρινια μπορει καποιος να μου πει τι ρατσα ειναι?

----------


## gianniskilkis

Ρένα εκτός τα κόκκινα και το κόκκινο μωσαικό τα περισσότερα φαίνονται κοινά καναρίνια ,,, βέβαια περισσότερα ξέρει για κάποια εκείνος που σου τα προμήθευσε . Σε κάθε ζευγαρώστρα έχεις δύο ζευγάρια ; Ένα σε κάθε μισό ;

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Σίτα για να μην πατάνε τις κουτσουλιές τους και μολύνονται τα πόδια τους.
Τα καναρίνια έχουν το συνήθειο να κατεβαίνουν στον πάτο του κλουβιού, οπότε καλύτερα να μην πατάνε σε ακαθαρσίες.
Τι έχεις βάλει σαν υπόστρωμα στον πάτο?

----------


## renarena

το κοκκινο Μωσαικο πιο λες?σε ποια φωτο?και τα κοκκινα εννοεις στην πεμπτη φωτο?Η 3, 4 φωτο δεν ειναι καποια ρατσα?

----------


## renarena

εχω διαβασει πολλα αρθρα για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα καθως και αυτη την στιγμη διαβαζω στο forum υγιεινη κλουβιων και δεν βλεπω τετοιο προβλημα και οι περισσοτεροι ειναι χωρις σητα βεβαια σε ευχαριστω θα το κοιταξω.Εχω αμμο γατας κατω και σκεφτομαι για πελλετ γιατι τα εχω μεσα και εχω σκονη πολυ

----------


## serafeim

Ειναι ολα τους πανεμορφα!!!!!!! 
Εγω δεν εχω ιδεα απο πολλα οποτε θα σου πουνε οι ειδικοι για την ρατσα..
Εγω θα σε παρακαλεσω να αλλαξεις το νημα επιγοντως! Αυτο που στινουν τις φωλιες οι καναρες σου!!!
Οτι χειροτερο υπαρχει!!!! Παρε αυτο που ειναι αναμεικτο με τριχα,σχοινακι ψαθινο και βαμβακι αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι για μενα μια οικονομικη και απο τις καλυτερες επιλογες!!!! 
Αυτο το συντομοτερο γιατι οταν τελειωσουν φωλιες θα εχεις προβλημα

----------


## VasilisM

Ρένα χρειάζεσαι επιπλέον ζευγαρώστρες....στο μισο της 60αρας με 5 μικρα μεσα και 2 γονεις θα ειναι το ένα πάνω στο άλλο!!!!!!Και πρέπει να σκεφτείς και που θα πάνε και  τα μικρά όταν γίνουν ενός μήνα.....Κόκκινο μωσαικό είναι αυτό στην τελευταία φώτο....

----------


## renarena

Για τ μικρα εχω κλουβα μεγαλη,για ζευγαρωστρες τι εννοεις ποτε να τα αλλαξωδεν καταλαβα,οταν γεννηθουν?ζευγαρωστρες εχω πολλες.


τι προβλημα θα υπαρξει?μπορω να το αλλαξω και τωρα που εχουν φτιαξει φωλιές? Μωσαικο αυτο με το ασπρο?

----------


## renarena

να το αλλαξω τωρα που εχουν κανει φωλιες?ενταξη σε αυτα που δεν εχουν φτιαξει το αλλαζω.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Νομίζω πως αυτό που εννοεί ο Σεραφείμ για το νήμα, είναι πως το συγκεκριμένο είναι εξαιρετικά λεπτό και μπλεγμένο με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχει πιθανότητα τραυματισμού τόσο στους γονείς αλλά το σημαντικότερο στους νεοσσούς. Μπορούν πολύ εύκολα να μπλεχτούν τα πόδια τους κάτι που είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο.

----------


## renarena

παιδια στην 4 φωτο το ζευγαρι αυτο δεν ειναι τιμπραντο?για τιμπραντο τα πηρα και το κελαηδημα του ειναι οπως τα τιμπραντο!!!(αυτο με το δαχτυλιδι το μπλε ειναι ο αρσενικος)

----------


## lefteris13

συμφωνω με το Βασιλη, προφανως 30 ποντοι και με εσωτερικη φωλια αλλα ακομα κι εξωτερικη να ηταν, ειναι πολυ μικρος χωρος ειδικα οταν θα υπαρχουν και μικρα μεχρι να απογαλακτιστουν, ασχετα αν μετα αυτα θα μεταφερθουν σε αλλα κλουβια..οποτε αν δεν εχουμε-δεν μπορουμε να παρουμε πολλα κλουβια καλυτερα λιγοτερα ζευγαρια σε 1 60αρα ζευγαρωστρα το καθενα..εσυ εχεις κλουβια λες οποτε επρεπε εξαρχης να τα χες βαλει ετσι.τωρα τουλαχιστον σε οσα εχουν στρωσει φωλιες πολυ πιθανο να εχεις θεμα με αυτην την αλλαγη, ισως στην πορεια μπορεσεις να το κανεις που θα βγουν μικρα και θα χουν μεγαλωσει αρκετα

μπορει να ναι τιμπραντο, αφου λες οτι κελαηδανε ετσι κι εχουν το σχετικο στησιμο, αλλα δεν εχουν δαχτυλιδια κλειστου τυπου εκτροφεα συλλογου για σιγουρια..

----------


## renarena

τα αλλαζω αυριο παιδια σας ευχαριστω, ειμαι τυχερη γιατι οι φωλιες ειναι σε διαφορετικους οροφους οποτε θα μετακινησω τα διπλα εχω πολλες ζευγαρωστρες !!!!!!!!

----------


## lefteris13

οκ τοτε δοκιμασε το αυριο αφου ειναι σε διαφορετικους οροφους οσα εχουν στρωσει φωλιες, αστα σε ενιαιο χωρο χωρις να αλλαξεις θεση στη φωλια προφανως, παρατηρησε τα πως θα αντιδρασουν μετα την αλλαγη αν ολα κυλουν ομαλα..

----------


## renarena

Λευτερη σε ευχαριστω πολυ καλο βραδυ.

----------


## serafeim

Υπαρχουν και αλλοι λογοι που μπορω να πω για αυτο το απαραδεκτο νημα που προσφερουν οι πετσοπαδες!!!!
Αλλα η Κωνσταντινα τα λεει πολυ καλα.

----------


## renarena

παιδια οπως βλεπετε τα ξεχωρισα και αλλαξα νημα πηρα αυτο με το καλαθακι αλλα δεν πειραξα το νημα που εχουν στη φωλια και πηρα απο pet shop τυπου πελετ που βαζουν σε κουνελια,ελπιζω να ναι ολα για καλυτερο!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## renarena

παιδιαααα βοηθηστεμε... η καναρα η κοκκινη εκανε αυγο μολις τωρα το ειδα αλλα εχει βγαλει ολο το νημα απο την φωλια και εινα το αυγο σκετο δεν την βλεπω να πηγαινει καθολου τι κανω?

----------


## serafeim

Πας σε ενα πετ σοπ... παιρνεις μια τσοχα... την βαζεις στην φωλια και το αυγο πανω... τα αφηνεις να συνεχισουν ετσι..
Αν εχεις ηδη τσοχα μεσα τοτε δεν κανεις απολυτως τιποτα... Για μενα δεν πρεπει να το πειραξεις

----------


## jk21

να βρεις πλαστικο αυγο αν γινεται σημερα το απογευμα και να το αντικαταστησεις  ετσι σκετο στη φωλια 

να δωσεις νημα αλλα και βαμβακι ,να εχει 

αν θα κανει και αλλα αυγα και κατσει να κλωσσησει (συνηθως  μονιμα ξεκινουν απο την τριτη μερα πανω κατω ) ,τοτε στο 4ο αυγο επιστρεφεις και τα πρωτα 3 που θα κρατας σε καθαρο κουτι , πανω σε βαμβακι σε δροσερο χωρο (οχι κοντα σε θερμαντικο σωμα ) και θα περιστρεφεις λιγο καθε μερα 

Προσοχη μην τα πιεσεις και τα σπασεις και να εχεις πεντακαθαρα χερια 

Δες αν το νημα δεν το βγαζει εκεινη αλλα ο αρσενικος.Αν ναι ,τοτε πιθανοτατα δεν ειναι βατεμενη γεννα

----------


## panos70

tα αυγα ειναι πολυ ευαισθητα και σπανε ευκολα, αν δεν θελεις να κανεις ολα αυτα που σου ειπε ο Δημητρης τοτε βαλε μια τσοχα και μην τα πειραζεις καθολου , ισος δεν ειναι ακομη ετοιμα γιαυτο βλεπεις αυτη τη συμπεριφορα

----------

